# Docs Holiday 7-13/14 rig report



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

A quick rig trip with a few friends had us leaving Sunday night for a run to beer can. 

We made it to the beer can around 3am to find dingy mixed water. Hilton's showed marlin being pretty all week so we didn't stay more than a few minutes at the beer can with not sign of fish. 

Arriving marlin I began to mark fish all over! Immediately we began hooking up with football size bf. I had several guys whom had never been so they were thrilled to death with them. 

At sun up nothing surfaced so we slow trolled livies for a short time then scrapped that and went to the chunk. 

I set up for the first drift and within minutes I'm hooked up to a sure enough BIG tuna. He smoked the tiagra 50 for a solid several minutes sounding for the deep before I ever got a crank on him. 15 minutes in the hook pulled...bummer!! We drifted several more times with no takers and decided to head to the drill ship. Disanto, the ship is still there but I never made it close enough to get the name. 

Halfway to the ship with hit the mother of all weed lines and grass mats. It was the color change Hilton showed but I didn't think it was moving so fast. It pushed in on us and literally from ram to the drill ship to marlin and as far as I could see with binoculars east. MASSIVE!!! 

We started straight in on it and the chickens were everywhere. No knock downs for a little while so we decided to stop and let the guys catch a mess of meat. 

One of the coves in the line we fished had plenty of chickens, bait, and housed the biggest mahi I have ever seen. We were working a big popper the get them excited and flipping soft baits to chickens when he showed up. I usually keep a live bait rigged and ready for this exact reason but I was busy playing deck hand. One guy yelled "holy s***" and started pointing. I looked down and this mahi was lit up and trying to eat a 2 foot long super chicken we had on line at the back of the boat. He was EASILY 6 1/2 feet long, I'm guessing 65 lbs or better! By the time I got the live bait on he was gone and never showed again. 

We worked that area for a little longer but no sign of Mr Big. On down the line while trolling I looked ahead and something caught my eye. It was a 400 ish lb blue crashing bait in circles, back and forth, and all over! It was an incredible display of power!! He didn't want what we offered or was gone when we went by the area so on I trolled. 

I stopped one last time to catch a few more chickens for our guests. We were thick in them when a pod of whales swam down the other side if the break. I don't know what they were exactly but were about 25 ft long and black looking in color. Really cool! 

I dropped in my live bait per usual and went back to the deck hand game. Shorty my live liner started screaming! After a 30 min fight I put a solid bull in the boat and managed to land the cow that was with him! 

All in all it was a great trip and the new guys are hooked for life! 

There is an incredible amount of bait in that area now and bluewater dancing back and forth. Good luck to anyone that can hit it soon!!


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

...


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

,,,


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

'''


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome read. Thanks.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post pics and a nice box of fish! We're going to run out there in the morning and give it a go.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post! Thanks for the report! Wish I could get back out there, but will have to enjoy reports like yours. Congrats!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow what a weed line! Headed out there tomorrow. Let's see if we can find it haha!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are bigger than chickens. Nice work dude


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dude is from Texas, everything is bigger there, even the chickens! Either way those fish translate into some mighty fine grilled Mahi salads, sandwiches and dinners.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

cant wait!.....repowering this month! Look for us out there fly fishin!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great post, congrats


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> Dude is from Texas, everything is bigger there, even the chickens! Either way those fish translate into some mighty fine grilled Mahi salads, sandwiches and dinners.


Who is from Texas?


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Those are bigger than chickens. Nice work dude


We had a box of chickens. Those were the ones worthy of pictures!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

great report thank you, cannot wait to get out there and hit that line...


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Really good return on the dolphin. Keep an I on that big blue.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

nice report! I am new to the blue water lingo but not fishing, as soon as I get this 420 footer(work) in the water I will be making a run out!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish. Good eats.


----------

